# Problems with TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F



## g_nehls (May 14, 2009)

Good day,
My DVD drive (TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F) works fine most of the times, however won't play some disks, especially if they are blue ray movies. My computer recognizes the disk inserted and I can even browse it using windows explorer. But once I press the play button, my computer freezes until I eject the disk. I'm using Cyberlink's PowerDVD 9 and VLC to play the movies. What is the problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not a b/ray capable drive

http://www.samsung.com/in/consumer/...=dvdwriters&model_cd=SH-S223F/IDBH&fullspec=F


----------



## g_nehls (May 14, 2009)

Hmmm, that's sad to find out. I was told it was blue ray capable when I bought it. Thanks for the information.


----------

